# first attempt at cannabutter....



## mierm (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey guys, im tryin the cannabutter recipe i found on here for the first time. but it smells like burnt utter, is this right? aanyone try it b4?





see recipie below...




Use your crock-pot; start off on high (@300 degrees F) with 2 cups of water per stick and 1/3 of butter. This will yield about a stick or a bit more (1/2 cup) because some is lost during the filtering process.


Now add the bud -- in this case about a quarter of finely chopped prime outdoor AK47 cross. Don't forget those stems as they contribute too! You can use up to a ½ oz of bud per stick, or even more trim -- up to 2 or more ozs. Just be SURE to increase the water as you increase the amount of plant material.



Cook on high, stirring and mashing occasionally, for about 3 hours. Then reduce the heat to low (@ 150 degrees F) for a further 3 more hours. This will yield a dark oily liquid with the wet mass of leaf material mixed in.



To separate the plant matter, go to Walmart (or any fabric store) and purchase a length of cheesecloth -- it is cheap. Attach a TRIPLE LAYER of cheesecloth to a plastic cup large enough to hold the entire contents of the crock-pot -- be SURE the cup is large enough BEFORE you begin to pour!

Try to pour just the liquid through the cheesecloth, but invariably, some plant matter will fall onto the cloth -- no worries -- keep pouring. When all of the liquid is poured, use a wooden spoon or something similar and SLIGHTLY mash the plant matter in the pot and the top of the cheesecloth to squeeze as much butter as you can out of the material.... DO NOT SQEEZE TOO MUCH... just a bit... too much squeezing will put WAY TOO MUCH nasty MJ taste into the butter and WILL NOT improve the potency!



Set the cup in the refrigerator (NOT the freezer!) for a couple of hours -- the butter will gradually rise to the top of the water and harden into a greenish cake. Doing a good job of filtering will reduce the green shade, approaching a yellow, butter like color. This is GOOD!

Note this fresh, hot batch, I find that a pasta keeper is the best thing to use because it gradually widens toward the top -- this allows for easier removal.



Once the butter is VERY firm, take the cup out and stand over your sink. Hold your one hand over the top of the cup and invert the cup. The plug of butter will stay in the cup and hold the water in as well. Squeeze the sides of the cup (this is WHY you use a PLASTIC cup to begin with!) in the wastewater area, to coax the butter plug out the top. Carefully rinse any silty green slime off of the bottom of the butter plug -- this stuff is NASTY and contributes 90% of the icky taste.



If care was taken, the view form the ?water side? of the plug should yield similar to the one shown.



Here?s the 'air side' view of the same plug up close. You will never be able to clear the dark green color caused by the minute solution-suspended particles of plant matter (if you do, PLEASE share with me!), but the golden color edge is almost completely clear of the green matter -- ideal.



And finally, a shot of the cake re-melted (about 30 seconds to 1 min in the microwave) and ready for use in your favorite recipe! Even though the liquid has a dark green cast to it, it?s still almost free of plant matter... Enjoy!


----------



## mierm (Sep 15, 2008)

lolz sorry smells like burnt butter...no utters....


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 20, 2008)

I have to preface my comment with this: I have never cooked with cannabis, so I am perusing these threads for ideas. 

Your description of the finished product being similar to burnt butter reminded me of two other butter recipes that can be ruined by overcooking: garlic butter made with whole heads of garlic and the Indian butter product ghee.

I did a quick google search for making ghee (since the garlic butter recipe is my own and I have yet to publish it on the Internet  ). 

I think this recipe for ghee might have part of the answer for you. It's very easy to overcook butter-based products. 

Look at what this seasoned ghee chef has to say about overcooking: 

*if the liquid has become transparent and you can see the bottom of the pan clearly, the ghee is done. Switch off the heat. (Do not keep the heat on at this stage, otherwise the ghee gets burnt). *

How to make Ghee | Aayi's Recipes


Now, I am not saying that whoever is using the crockpot method is wrong. And obviously, cannabutter is not going to be same color as thee. I am just pointing out that overheating butter products can easily result in burning. 

If you want, I can give you my recipe for garlic butter


----------



## mierm (Sep 21, 2008)

Ü thanks!! and sure i'd love the garlic recipe i loooooooove garlic!! well, it didnt come out that bad in fact, had to actually scrape the yuk from the butter but otherwise ok. The brownies came out quite nicely, just kinda weak. thats what i get for using middies tho. but i wasn't about to waste good green on a first attempt!!


----------



## 40acres (Sep 21, 2008)

Somethat high. loser that went to that weed college in cali told me that you shouldnt let the temp get above 350, or it will burn the thc out, and with the oven wavering 20 degrees, dont turn it up


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 22, 2008)

See? If you talk to or read people who've spent all that money to go to the outstanding cooking schools, you can get some good info--at no charge. Now, I kind of like that. 

I once had a neighbor whose husband was a master sommalier graduate of Le Sorbonne, and he told me, emphatically, that you do not need to use fine wine to turn out good wine-based recipes. Go figure, though; he's right. I've tested this out myself. I save a good buck by not buying, literally, into the notion that if you want to cook with wine, buy the highest quality wine you can. 

Anyway, back to the topic at hand: butter products. Just err on the side of caution; that's been my experience so far in my culinary adventures, and it hasn't failed me yet, that I can think of. (I do, however, screw up lots of other things.) 

You want the garlic butter recipe? Okay, as best I can recall, this is how you do it.


Put a couple of sticks of butter in a small sauce pan. Turn the heat down as low as you can to get the butter to melt. Wait until you see bits of whey (those tiny white-colored things) suspended in the butter. 

Meanwhile, peel a few heads of garlic. You almost can't go overboard unless . . . I don't know. Like maybe, I would not consider using more than five heads of garlic per two sticks of butter--but then you don't feel like peeling that much garlic anyway, right? 

Drop the whole heads--or if you were particularly mindful, peeling as well as splitting up the individual cloves [better]--into the butter.

Now leave it alone. Just let it sit, as long as the garlic is being heated, just a tiny bit. It does not matter that the heat is very low. You can do this a long time before you need to use it. Hell, start it two hours before you need it. The longer it steeps, the better.

About, oh, forty mins before you want to use this to serve or slather on some veggies or bread, turn up the heat just a TINY bit. And no, you should not walk away from this stuff while it's cooking. Take a toothpick or something very thin and see if you can puncture the cloves easily. When you can, turn the heat way back down, so that it's only being kept warm at that point.

Then you just . . . use it. It's good on a good loaf of French bread; just use a pastry brush to coat the sliced loaf and then toast it . . . AGAIN, on low heat. 

It's also good for mashed potatoes. Obviously, you want to use a lot of heads. Go for it. Cook your potatoes, and then when the garlic butter is done, add a half-pint or so of whipping cream. Turn up the heat just so that the cream starts to bubble up. Then turn it off quick!

See, slow cooking is good stuff. Gives you lots of time to socialize too.


Now, back to the topic at hand. What are we going to do about this cannabutter? I do think that the green color you noticed is to be expected, from what I've been reading here. 

Anyone else??? Come on, help us out here.

Anyone who helps can also have my recipe for roasted garlic. This stuff is so good, I promise.

Anyone else? Help!


----------



## mierm (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks I'll be sure to try it!


----------



## Tru Ganjaman (Sep 29, 2008)

umm 6 hours is alittle too long in my opinion.. thats prolly why it smells burnt.. i only boil mine 2 - 3 hours..


----------



## Leilani Garden (Oct 1, 2008)

Surely, you don't really mean that you boil it, right?


----------

